# Maiden name vs. your hubby's last name



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

Did you or will you keep your maiden name or take your husband's last name? Why?

I am in some ways very traditional and so of course, I took his last name. Both of my sisters-in-law kept their maiden names in print (i.e. IDs and stuff). But sometimes they use their hubby's last name when they introduce themselves. I don't know why.


----------



## Min (Jul 7, 2006)

I took my husbands name. Dont have a reason why except I think thats what I should have done.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 7, 2006)

I ran to change my name! lol! I was so excited! I still am. It was a pain to change all the info, but it's fine now that I"m done with it all. I luv Hubby and his last name is a bonus! ;0)

I don't understand why your inlaws would introduce themselves as the same last name ( when they haven't really changed it)...maybe to avoid confusion when they meet new people?


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 7, 2006)

I also took my husband's name. This is kind of silly, but I had been practicing my new signature with his name before we got married. I wanted to make sure I had it down, hehe. I was really excited about changing my name!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* I also took my husband's name. This is kind of silly, but I had been practicing my new signature with his name before we got married. I wanted to make sure I had it down, hehe. I was really excited about changing my name! me too! it's like the final piece of the puzzle or cherry on top!

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green* I ran to change my name! lol! I was so excited! I still am. It was a pain to change all the info, but it's fine now that I"m done with it all. I luv Hubby and his last name is a bonus! ;0)
I don't understand why your inlaws would introduce themselves as the same last name ( when they haven't really changed it)...maybe to avoid confusion when they meet new people?

i guess so!
and yes! it was the biggest pain in the butt to change everything...but so worth it!


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 7, 2006)

I kept my last name. There are 2 small reasons why and one main one.The first is,my husband is Czech and I truly cannot correctly pronounce his surname. (He says it sounds disrespectful, though he knows it's unintentional,when I try. Uh, okay...!)Secondly, I'm a writer and have had a few things(poetry and short stories)published under my maiden name, so I kind of feel doubly attached to it now(not that I have any kind of name recognition!)But the main reason was, at the time of my marriage, my father was extremely sick. His doctor couldn't have predicted he would make it another year(much less 9,like he has!!!)and I just couldn't bring myself to part with him so completely as to abdicate his name. I had to keep it,even if, especially if, I couldn't keep him. As fate wound things out, he is much better now, but I am still glad I kept the name I grew up with him with. No matter what happens I'll have that.


----------



## Andi (Jul 7, 2006)

I kinda wanna keep my maiden name when I get married, IÂ´m a bit of a feminist LOL. unless I move to the US and marry my bf like planned...,my last name, Paulitsch, may be too hard to pronounce for Americans.

but then again my bfÂ´s last names (he has 2) are both irish/UK english sounding. so I really donÂ´t know how IÂ´d feel about taking either one of his last names. it just wouldnÂ´t seem much like "me" you know?

so I guess whatever I decide on, IÂ´m gonna have a weird sounding name to most people


----------



## AngelaMH (Jul 7, 2006)

I had ended up keeping my maiden name. The reason being was that the inlaws never really accepted me for me so I didn't feel comfortable taking their name. Now with the divorce and all I'm double glad that I didn't change it.


----------



## Saja (Jul 7, 2006)

I have no problem changing mine some day. Just as long as its not something completely unpronounceable, or uber common ( like macdonald or murphy)


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 7, 2006)

I dont have a middle name, so I am going to have my maiden name as my middle name when I get married



. It would ne nice having my dads last name as my middle name b/c he is deceased. My mom uses his last name as her middle name also since she remarried.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 7, 2006)

i wanna change mine, but my cousin who was just recently married told me to save myself from the work LOL is it really that much work?


----------



## Joyeuux (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll take his last name, whenever I get married. I was thinking that perhaps I'll move my name around -- b/c I go by my middle name (Joy), I'll just axe my first name and move my maiden name to be my middle name! LOL. Then I can keep at least some semblance of my Greek heritage.


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i wanna change mine, but my cousin who was just recently married told me to save myself from the work LOL is it really that much work? I had an awful time changing my name... I didn't get my new driver's license for like 3 months and I had to go back to the DMV twice. 
My maiden name is only two letters, and I decided to keep it as my middle name and they kept mistaking it for a combined last name in their DMV computer system and it didn't match up with my new name on my Social. It was a *pain*, but I'm really glad I did it


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i wanna change mine, but my cousin who was just recently married told me to save myself from the work LOL is it really that much work? yes! i had to change my name at work, bank, social insurance number (Canadian version of social security number), passport, driver's license, credit cards and anything else that has your name. but like i said...it's worth it if you love him. and i don't mean that you love your hubby less if you don't do it.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL of course not! thanks for the explanation!


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm also pretty traditional, I didn't see a reason not to change my name, so I did! Though it was a little weird getting married in the middle of grad school, since I had to do a lot of work getting my name changed at school, and I had to explain to the professors what was going on ... However, the administrative staff in the Computer Science department remembered me from all the name changes, cuz a few months after the wedding one of them saw me and said, "Oh, you were the girl that got married and changed her name!" They said that only one person -- a guy -- has legally changed his name in the department since they've been working there, so I stood out! (And consequently, they didn't have much of a process for changing my name in the system!)


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

Not by 100% choice, but I took John's. I wanted to hyphenate the names, but he said if I did, no marriage. So, I did... I keep telling him he's lucky I didn't have a "name" for myself, otherwise I'd have either kept my maiden name or just hypenated them anyway *lol*


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 8, 2006)

I would have preferred to have kept my maiden name. Not that I don't like my husbands name but I just didn't want to lose it. So I switched from a hard to spell and pronounce long last name to a four letter (but not a bad word) last name that people still can't spell or pronounce.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jul 8, 2006)

When my fiancee and I get married I am going to hypenate (sp?) my maiden name with his last name. My mom did that, and I don't care for my middle name anyways.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 9, 2006)

I will just take his name. I don't have a problem changing it from what my last name is now.


----------



## tsims (Jul 9, 2006)

most professional people keep their maiden name or put it in as their middle name etc. usually doctors, lawers, writers etc...

i changed mine to hubbys both marriages, i went from a 8 letter last name to a 6 letter last name firts marriage, then my now hubby (for 17 yrs) i have got to drop it to 4 letter last name, now thats nice, and it is easy name and also a name of a popular game LOL.

ts


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 12, 2006)

My first marriage, I took his last name, just because I guess I thought that's what everybody did. After my divorce, I changed my last name....I don't know...I have a really cool last name now...that somehow fits me...so, If I got married again, I probably wouldn't change it. Depends on the man. And his last name.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

i dont mind its traditional so i will even tho the guy im with his name doesnt sound bad with my name but its no Marilyn Monroe ya know. However i dont really like my really last name anyway.


----------



## AMHGuy (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* I had ended up keeping my maiden name. The reason being was that the inlaws never really accepted me for me so I didn't feel comfortable taking their name. Now with the divorce and all I'm double glad that I didn't change it. What exactly is "and all"?


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm like Andi, a bit of a feminist! I'd keep my maiden name or hyphenate if it bothered him too much. My mom kept her maiden name, which is pretty kickass, considering she comes from a very strict, conservative culture.


----------



## airkisses (Jul 16, 2006)

I would like to keep my surname when I get married. I think it would be weird to have any other name.


----------



## canelita (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll keep my last name and also I'll be naming my kids after me, my father only had 2 daughters, me and my sis so his last name is lost in translation lol and he will be very happy if I do that, I wanna keep the family growing, Hopefully I'll have at least a boy who can keep it going.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 17, 2006)

I took my late husbands name. I wanted to hyphenate it but people told me that would not be right (whatever that meant)!


----------



## Leilani (Jul 17, 2006)

I kept my maiden name but when i joined the army i changed it. I dont know why people told me my maiden name sounded so happy. I still use it alot anyways.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 29, 2006)

It all depends on what his surname is lol I'm a bit undecided on this. I think it's something nice to do, due to tradition, but I am a bit of a feminist and want to keep my identity if that makes sense? I'm nore sure yet. I'm only 18, have plenty of time to think about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's a story, one of the reasons I WOULD keep my maiden name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I dated a boy briefly and I would most have definately kept my maiden name had I married him, his surname was Berecka, now put it with my name Rebecca.

Rebecca Berecka - I wouldn't be able to take my name seriously lol


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

I took my husband's last name. I've had it for almost ten years, now, and I love it. I didn't care for my maiden name at all.


----------



## Becka (Jul 29, 2006)

i will be taking on hubby's name. my new name will sound kind of cool. As for hyphenating, i don't want to post our last names on the net, however, the combo of the two actually would read as a bad joke, I would totally be on the receiving end of jokes if i hyphenated!


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 29, 2006)

Ugh. I've never gone through the effort of changing all the paper work, I haven't had the time! I'm sure I could have found a moment to run down and get it done, but those seem to be the moments I forget. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'd love to be BELL instead of Sims. L. Sims? Yuck. How ugly is that? I always introduce myself as Bell, though! Only paperwork people know I've been lazy and haven't gotten the transfer done. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No offense to anyone else who might be a Sims! I just... Uh... Don't like our last name and never have.


----------



## Tesia (Jul 29, 2006)

I think i am going to change my last name. I do not like it at all. It is so boring.


----------



## ivette (Jul 29, 2006)

don't know yet:

I'll cross that bridge, when (if) i get to it.


----------



## Lia (Jul 29, 2006)

My name is so huge that i'm not sure if i want to change. I like it, it's my family characteristic - we have four surnames! (t de m b matos - i won't be putting it around) I'd be kinda sad if i lose it



Maybe i'll add the 5th surname?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

I changed my name with both marriages. I like my maiden name and wouldn't have minded keeping it, though.


----------



## sky_blu (Jul 30, 2006)

I plan on taking my husbands last name just because I dont like mine. But being that Im a business woman if my name is attached to something by the time I get married, Im hyphenating it.


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2006)

I didn't change my last name when I got married, and I really didn't think much about it afterwards either. My family has a very unique name, even among others of mysame ethnic descent, and I don't want to lose that. I am not an uber-feminist, but I really have a love for my surname because it is so rare and is dying out.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not married, but I was reading about my mayor, Antonio Villaraigosa, and I found out that his name was Antonio Villar. He combined his wife's surname, Raigosa, with his and they both changed their names to "Villaraigosa." I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* I'm not married, but I was reading about my mayor, Antonio Villaraigosa, and I found out that his name was Antonio Villar. He combined his wife's surname, Raigosa, with his and they both changed their names to "Villaraigosa." I thought that was pretty cool. Yeah, when I read about that, I thought that was pretty neat. They were both lucky to have names that blended so beautifully together like that. It's quite a nice amalgamation.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 1, 2006)

I took his last name. No real reason why, I guess just because it's traditional.


----------



## Saja (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* I'm not married, but I was reading about my mayor, Antonio Villaraigosa, and I found out that his name was Antonio Villar. He combined his wife's surname, Raigosa, with his and they both changed their names to "Villaraigosa." I thought that was pretty cool. My friend did that also. Her last name was dye, his was baillie...now they are the dye-baillies, i think it worked out really well!!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 1, 2006)

I hyphenated. I refuse to give up my last name. Why? Because that is who I am known as. People don't know me as Angela (married name) they know me as Angela (maiden name). Our kids also have both names.

I don't believe in tradition, though. Maybe it's because the woman was forced to take on her husband's last name, and completely drop her maiden name, because she became his property upon marriage. In my way, I felt that I was "adding" him to my life...but not changing who I was...so I hyphenated.


----------



## jaybe (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm a bit of a feminist but as my last name is from my father and he wasn't much of a father I can't wait to change my name to my boyfriend's when we get married. I thought of changing to my mum's maiden name a few years ago but it's Irish and unpronouncable to most people. My last name is hyphenated and a pain in the bum when it comes to form-filling and having to spell it to people all the time so I can't wait to change to a nice normal name.


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 1, 2006)

I took my husband's last name, I didn't really care about other things but the fact I loved him very much, changing a last name was not an issue at all.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am the last one in my family that has my last name. My dad was an only child, and so am I. I'm probably going to keep my last name, which is Shepherd. Besides - my fiance's last name is Babie. Not prounounced "baby" it's Bab-ee. But still.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

I kept my maiden name and husband seems okay with it to a certain extent. He wants me to change my name before the kid is born but I really don't especially like his name. It is french and most people can't even pronouce it much less write it. Anyway, I kept my name because A. it is a part of me B. I don't want to lose my idenity for the sake of an outdated sexist tradition and C. I am the last of my line. There are no more males to carry on the surname.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2006)

I have two last names. Why should I give up who I've been all these years. My family is still my family, but now I have his too. I like having both. I belong to both families now. Plus I can give which ever one I"m in the mood to give. Kind of like multiple personalities!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 10, 2006)

some very interesting answers girls!


----------



## gemgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I tooke my husbands surname, I was proud to. I would only keep my maiden name if I was a professional (not prostitute) and relied on my name for business.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 25, 2006)

I didn't change the paper work yet I don't think I want to change I like my last name


----------



## Annia (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know if I would change it because his is sooo common! lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 19, 2006)

When I get married [hopefully to Chris] I will take his last name cus mine is so hard to pronounce [his is Bean. very easy, huh?] Or I could change my last name to my middle name. We already had this conversation and he said he would love if I had his name but that he wouldnt be angry If i kept mine.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wanna change mine, but my cousin who was just recently married told me to save myself from the work LOL is it really that much work? It actually is quite a bit of work. 
You have to have certified copies of your marriage certificate to....

Change your social security info. One of the biggest pains.

Change your driver's license/vehicle registration.

Change your passport if applicable.

Order replacement checks, business cards, credit cards.

Call employers and schools (if applicable).

Call the post office, utilities, insurance, registrar of voters.

Tell friends and family.

IRS.

Your will. Other people's wills.

Your doctor.

Your lawyer.

Powers of attorney.

trusts

contracts

frequent flyer programs

academic institutions (although those still paying back school loans may be tempted not to bother)......

I took my ex-hubbys name, but never made it to the Social Security Admin, so changing back after divorce was a cinch, otherwise I would've been in pure HELL.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't really care, I want to be a professor so If it's a nice easy to pronounce last name then yes. IF it makes my first name look weird, then definitly not!!


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 9, 2006)

I consider it an honor and privledge to take your husbands name.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 9, 2006)

I am not married nor have I ever been.........but I have lived with Bruce for 12 years, I had always planned on changing my name if we ever got married, but we haven't yet






anyway.....at this point in time I would not change my name if we were to marry........b/c I'm almost 40 and I'm not changing my name at this point in my life and also b/c I don't want to be Mrs.Mc XXXX the 2nd!!!!Bruce was married before and his wife kept his name and remarried and still kept his name, and get this.........................................her new husband changed his name to McXXXX.............HER EX'S LAST NAME!!! talk about being pu$$y whipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## han (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wanna change mine, but my cousin who was just recently married told me to save myself from the work LOL is it really that much work? no all you do is show your marraige license to change your drivers /social security card any how i changed mine so i would have same last name as my kids it just makes things easier when the last names the same as hubby and andi it will be better to have your husband last name if hes military you know how they call them by there last name there strict and weird like that


----------



## Saja (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bruce was married before and his wife kept his name and remarried and still kept his name, and get this.........................................her new husband changed his name to McXXXX.............HER EX'S LAST NAME!!! talk about being pu$$y whipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats so very very messed up....


----------



## Intrigue (Nov 16, 2006)

Even though it's a lot of work, change your last name to his!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2006)

I did both! We didnt get married here in france but we had to get the marriage recognized here and when I went back to pick up my papers they had decided to give me my husband's name without me asking!

But its cool because I like his last name and its so much easier to pronounce than my name.

At the same time though , where I come from we dont take our husband's last name so on my passport I still have my maiden name.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 16, 2006)

I took my husband's last name. Like Katrosier, my maiden name is much harder to pronounce, thus I like my married name better because it's much easier for people to remember.

But anyway, I think it's up to the couple about how they want to do the name thing. Whatever they choose is cool with me.


----------



## Leony (Nov 16, 2006)

I took my husband last name as well.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 16, 2006)

I would want to keep my last time, im too use to it and i think it suits me. My bfs last name is kibble if i were to ever marry him id be rebecca kibble, that just dont even sound right to me. id feel like im leaving my family to be with his family.


----------



## Estrelinha (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll keep mine if I get married. Appointing theirs is too property-like.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm planning on keeping mine when/if I get married. Then, if we have kids, I figure hyphenating would be best for them. I'm lucky I seem to fall for guys with short last names b/c mine is 9 letters long! It's a little bit difficult, but I think that's why I like it. It's too much a part of my identity for me to give up my last name.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 17, 2006)

Legally I kept my maiden name why? because I had that name 40+ years so its mine






Socially I use my husbands name why? because I am his wife and its just easier socially





bTW- what do you think about the guy hypenating his name and adding his new spouses name? A friend of mine did that , I thought it was kinda strange at first but now I think its pretty cool not many guys would do that.....


----------



## Cool Kitten (Nov 19, 2006)

I kept my maiden name- i like it, i've had it for 34 years, and i really don't want to go through the hassle of changing it on my professional license.

The kids when we have them will of course have his last name.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 24, 2006)

When we are born, we are given a man's name for our last name. When we are married, we take another man's name for our last name.

When I got divorced, I really wanted to change my last name from my ex's to something other than my father's name.

I thought that would confuse everyone so I went back to my maiden name.

But I really would have prefered to chose the last name of my liking.


----------

